# Best Symphonies in B minor



## maestro267

Might as well throw my hat into the ring...

Manfred Symphony


----------



## TresPicos

Schubert's 8th and Borodin's 2nd are other good ones.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Paderewski!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

Schubert's 8th, then Tchaikovsky's Pathetique.


----------



## TWhite

For me, without a doubt it's Borodin's Second. Talk about Medieval Russia with a vengeance--I think it's just terrific. 

Tom


----------



## maestro267

Another favourite of mine that doesn't get mentioned very often is Shostakovich 6. I also like the usual suspects, Borodin 2 and Tchaikovsky 6.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

B minor seems to be a good key for Russians.


----------



## maestro267

Huilunsoittaja said:


> B minor seems to be a good key for Russians.


Oh totally. It's got that Russian hardness about it.


----------



## maestro267

It looks like Schubert was the only non-Russian to write a B minor symphony...


----------



## Aramis

> Paderewski!


Me surprised that someone could think about it is. I second that recommendation. By the way, be warned that it is quite long symphony.


----------



## maestro267

Hyperion recently released their recording of it. I said at the start of the year I wanted to buy it. Still haven't got round to it.

PS. Message #9 was a joke. I think. Just had something by Hamilton Harty in my head but that was a Piano Concerto. Paderewski was Polish, so it was a joke.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Is it a joke because it was a joke or is it a joke because you were wrong?


----------



## maestro267

emiellucifuge said:


> Is it a joke because it was a joke or is it a joke because you were wrong?


I don't actually know anymore. Maybe Schubert and Paderewski were secretly Russian, but didn't want to admit it. 



Aramis said:


> By the way, be warned that it is quite long symphony.


All the more B minor awesomeness!


----------



## Aramis

> Maybe Schubert and Paderewski were secretly Russian, but didn't want to admit it.


That's pretty nice conspiracy theory, considering that Paderewski was prime minister and important political figure during the wars with Bolshevik Russia.


----------



## JSK

Gliere's Third!!!


----------



## gmt

P.I.Tchaikovsky 6
Borodin 2
Lyatoshynsky 3
Shostakovich 6
Tubin 5
Lyatoshynsky 2
Raphael 2
Gliere 3
Atterberg 1
A.Kapp 2
etc.


----------



## Orange Soda King

Wow! I just learned about so much new rep now! The only one that came to my mind was the Schubert (sadly).

Alkan wrote a symphony in B minor, and it was reviewed by one person to be a creation symphony much more effective than Haydn's, but the score is lost.


----------



## Delicious Manager

Here is a list of symphonies in B minor:

Anton Arensky - Symphony No. 1, op. 4 
Kurt Atterberg -	Symphony No. 1, op. 3 
CPE Bach - Symphony Wq. 182 no. 5 ('Hamburg')
Alexander Borodin - Symphony No. 2 
Rutland Boughton - Symphony No. 3
Fritz Brun - Symphony No. 1
Alfredo Casella - Symphony No. 1, Op. 5
Edward Joseph Collins - Symphony 'Nos habebit humus'
Cornelis Dopper - Symphony No. 2
Wilhelm Furtwängler - Symphony No. 1 
Niels Gade - Symphony No. 8, op. 47 
Florian Leopold Gassmann - Symphony 
Reinhold Glière - Symphony No. 3, op. 42 ('Ilya Muromets')
Alexander Grechaninov - Symphony No. 1, op. 6 
Alfred Hill - Symphony No. 3 ('Australia') 
Jānis Ivanovs - Symphony No. 8 
Jan Kalivoda (Kalliwoda) - Symphony No. 5 op. 106 
Artur Kapp - Symphony No.2
Heino Kaski - Symphony 
Rued Langgaard - Symphony No. 1 BVN 32 
Sergei Lyapunov - Symphony No. 1, op. 12 
Boris Lyatoshinsky - Symphony No. 2, op. 26; Symphony No. 3, op. 50 ('To the 25th Anniversary of the October Revolution')
Vano Muradeli - Symphony No. 1 ('To the Memory of Kirov') 
Nikolai Myaskovsky - Symphony No. 22, op. 54 
Ludolf Nielsen -	Symphony No. 1, op. 3 
Karl von Ordoñez - Symphony (Brown I:Bm1)
Ignacy Jan Paderewski -Symphony 'Polonia' op. 24 
Hubert Parry - Symphony No. 5 (Symphonic Fantasia '1912')
Wilhelm Peterson-Berger - Symphony No. 2, op. 80; Symphony No. 5 ('Solitude')
Günther raphael - Symphony No. 2
Joly Braga Santos - Symphony No. 2, op. 13 
Martin Scherber - Symphony No. 3 
Franz Schubert Symphony No. 7 (was 8), D 759 ('Unfinished')
Dmitri Shostakovich -	Symphony No. 6, op. 54 
Leo Sowerby - Symphony No. 2
Louis Spohr - Symphony No. 9, op. 143 ('Die Jahreszeiten')
Heikki Suolahti - Sinfonia Piccola 
Evgeny Svetlanov - Symphony No. 1, op. 13 
Wilhelm Taubert - Symphony No.2, op.80 
Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony, op. 58; Symphony No. 6, op. 74 ('Pathetique')
Charles Tournemire - Symphony No. 8, op. 51 ('La triomphe de la mort')
Max Trapp - Symphony No. 2, op. 15
Eduard Tubin - Symphony No. 5 
Mieczysław Weinberg (Moisei Vainberg) - Symphony No. 3, op. 45
Felix Weingartner - Symphony No. 6, op. 74 ('In Gedenken des 19 November 1828')

A lot of second symphonies, curiously!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OOOH more Russians than I knew!


----------

